# Museum of Endangered Sounds



## Cadmian (Mar 12, 2013)

http://savethesounds.info/


----------



## Marinos (Mar 12, 2013)

Το Ταμαγκότσι είναι κι όλας υπό εξαφάνιση; Πέρσυ (αν θυμάμαι καλά) τόχε πάρει η κόρη μου!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2013)

Sic transit gloria mundi...


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Τελευταία φορά που άκουσα για Ταμαγκότσι ήταν στο Big Bang theory που ο Σέλντον λέει ότι ήταν από τους πρώτους που το αποκτησαν, και ζει ακόμα. 
H Wikipedia λέει:
In early 2013, Bandai released an enhanced version of the original 1996 Tamagotchi as a free Android app named "Tamagotchi L.i.f.e." to great fanfare and reviews.

Τίποτα δεν πεθαίνει.


----------

